# Cordless drain machines.



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I ordered the 20v dewalt cordless drain machine. Right away I pulled out the 1/4 cable they sent with it. Ran the first job with it yesterday. Was a good root blockage in a 1 1/2 galvanized drain. It actually cleared the drain really quickly and actually did a good job.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

There's a New Zealander who swears the milwaukee switch pack is awesome. I even made a funny picture to tease him. He loves it.

If anyone wants to see it, I'll post it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Minimum under ground has been 2” from the dawn of time in MI. I’d be busting that up next week.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Minimum under ground has been 2” from the dawn of time in MI. I’d be busting that up next week.


I would but it’s a laundry tub and under a 100 year old 12” thick cement pad. I got it flowing enough they can use it until I can schedule them to install a liberty 404.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> I would but it’s a laundry tub and under a 100 year old 12” thick cement pad. I got it flowing enough they can use it until I can schedule them to install a liberty 404.



I have a general mini jetter. That thing works wonders in old galv lines. It's a grand so not something you buy for only one job.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> I would but it’s a laundry tub and under a 100 year old 12” thick cement pad. I got it flowing enough they can use it until I can schedule them to install a liberty 404.


12”!!! WOW! Must not be residential....

I had a lav recently where I pulling out roots. Couldn’t get it to drain one bit. Thankfully in my situation there was a stack in the mechanical room on the other side of the wall.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> I have a general mini jetter. That thing works wonders in old galv lines. It's a grand so not something you buy for only one job.


That looks like a pretty nifty little set up. I've never used a jetter before, but it looks pretty easy. I might just have to put that on the list.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the battery operated drill snakes. Looks like a winner. I bought the milwaukee m12 it has cleared at least 6 drains I am happy with it.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I have this dewalt, it has worked great for over a year now, I replaced the 35 ft of 1/4 cable for a 5/16 cable @25 ft with a drophead and its held up with daily use.

Its the quick grab snake that's easy to handle and position in tight spaces.


----------

